# Top 3 Ceramic Sealants?



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi All,

Looking to add a little tougher protection to both the Cars, now the Z4 is a pure garage queen and the Ceramic Sealant will help when dusting it off.... The Freelander is more the daily and gets washed more.










Ill probably be doing the Z4 during the winter as ive just finished machining the Freelander and its wearing vintage for now.

So please which are the top brand of Ceramics and any recommendations?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

opticoat
max protect 
cquk
art de shine

Each offers different advantages


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

What about gtechniq c1 and evo v2?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

In general, PHPS coatings and hybrid coatings. Or both together! :argie:


----------



## mbaker (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry, but you have a 4wd and your going to use a rear wheel drive BMW during hte winter??? Seems backwards to me....


----------



## PIRHONEY (Aug 11, 2009)

mbaker said:


> Sorry, but you have a 4wd and your going to use a rear wheel drive BMW during hte winter??? Seems backwards to me....


Naa. Read the OP again


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

mbaker said:


> Sorry, but you have a 4wd and your going to use a rear wheel drive BMW during hte winter??? Seems backwards to me....


Ill be machining the z4 while its garage during the winter, the freelander is the daily....


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

C1 +Exov2

Or Gyeon Q2


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

mbaker said:


> Sorry, but you have a 4wd and your going to use a rear wheel drive BMW during hte winter??? Seems backwards to me....


He will be doing the z4 mark not driving. Its his queeny.
Mbaker stoc?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Manufacturers aside, for the freelancer i would look for a product, or pair of products that can be used on paint AND trim, to save on expenditure and products


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Manufacturers aside, for the freelancer i would look for a product, or pair of products that can be used on paint AND trim, to save on expenditure and products


Its not a bad suggestions, im quite happy with Dodo Trim Sealant (apart from its too thick) i think the perfect solution would be to colour code it all but i was a little concerned it might look strange all painted and matching?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Keep the product names rolling in...

Im suprised no one has mentioned CQuartz?


----------



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

PaulN said:


> Keep the product names rolling in...
> 
> Im suprised no one has mentioned CQuartz?


see post #2 - CQUK:thumb:


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Rascal_69 said:


> What about gtechniq c1 and evo v2?


That is indeed a very good looking coating.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Artdeshine do have a coating for everything. 

Could also say 

Opti coat 
Ceramic pro


----------



## den dis (Sep 3, 2013)

Cquartz finest


----------



## mcbrite (Apr 12, 2013)

Davemm said:


> opticoat
> max protect
> cquk
> art de shine
> ...


So what are the different advantages they offer, if I may ask? I'm also interested in sealants...
Currently I used C1 and Exo V2 on a white CaymanS...


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Max Protect UNCv1 and UNC-R. That combo aint coming off any time soon.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> In general, PHPS coatings and hybrid coatings. Or both together! :argie:


Too bad that we don't always know what coating is PHPS coating. What are the main differences for these PHPS coatings against other coatings? Longevity is same....so why to choose PHPS coating instead or other cheaper coatings?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Rascal_69 said:


> Artdeshine do have a coating for everything.
> 
> Could also say
> 
> ...


Ceramic Pro will need a top up every 6 months.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

neilos said:


> Ceramic Pro will need a top up every 6 months.


Why?

It's an extremely durable 9H coating, and comes with a 5 year warranty when pro applied.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Too bad that we don't always know what coating is PHPS coating. What are the main differences for these PHPS coatings against other coatings? Longevity is same....so why to choose PHPS coating instead or other cheaper coatings?


Better longevity actually, it's a higher tech than the regular silica and fluorinated silica coatings. All that aside, I think they look the best.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

-Raven- said:


> Why?
> 
> It's an extremely durable 9H coating, and comes with a 5 year warranty when pro applied.


Which according to the chaps at Waxstock, needs a maintenance top up every 6 months.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

neilos said:


> Which according to the chaps at Waxstock, needs a maintenance top up every 6 months.


We are talking about this one?

http://ceramic-pro.com/portfolio/ceramic-pro-9h/

Any coating will need a decent clean now and again, and a wipe over with a nano sealant will keep them looking fresh. I think you might have taken their advise as meaning its a weak coating that only lasts 6 months? That couldn't be further from the truth.

What are they saying you need to top it up with?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Better longevity actually, it's a higher tech than the regular silica and fluorinated silica coatings. All that aside, I think they look the best.


CQ UK has rated to last 18-24 months and ADS Raven (which is PHPS based) 12-18 months and ADS Aaron (which isn't PHPS) 24 months. I don't see pattern here.


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> We are talking about this one?
> 
> http://ceramic-pro.com/portfolio/ceramic-pro-9h/
> 
> ...


750°C !!! 
If it's true I want one for my exhaust!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

-Raven- said:


> We are talking about this one?
> 
> http://ceramic-pro.com/portfolio/ceramic-pro-9h/
> 
> ...


That's the one. They told us they would need the car back every 6 months for a "maintenance" top up etc and to inspect for any scratches... Now, bear in mind we are looking for a ceramic coating to go onto a brand new S-Class, when they explained they'd want it back after 6 months, we all got a tad confused.

After that we had a nice chat with GTechniq.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

neilos said:


> That's the one. They told us they would need the car back every 6 months for a "maintenance" top up etc and to inspect for any scratches... Now, bear in mind we are looking for a ceramic coating to go onto a brand new S-Class, when they explained they'd want it back after 6 months, we all got a tad confused.
> 
> After that we had a nice chat with GTechniq.


I know what you mean... what Gtechniq said about their 5 years warranty?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

sm81 said:


> CQ UK has rated to last 18-24 months and ADS Raven (which is PHPS based) 12-18 months and ADS Aaron (which isn't PHPS) 24 months. I don't see pattern here.


You won't find a connection between different brands marketing. What you will find is that when you test them, you will realise the western brands love to overstate, the Asian brands tend to understate, even if the coatings come from the same place in Asia. So many examples of the exact same product marketed differently it's not even funny.

Let's use that Ceramic Pro for instance. They just claim it's permanent. The makers of that coating Choose Nanotech still state permanent bonding, but say up to 24 months. 

Just research the different technology and you'll find some interesting stuff. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

neilos said:


> That's the one. They told us they would need the car back every 6 months for a "maintenance" top up etc and to inspect for any scratches... Now, bear in mind we are looking for a ceramic coating to go onto a brand new S-Class, when they explained they'd want it back after 6 months, we all got a tad confused.
> 
> After that we had a nice chat with GTechniq.


Need you to pay a premium every 6 months more like it! 

Were these guys the only applicators of Ceramic Pro in the UK? Have you thought about doing it yourself?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> What you will find is that when you test them, you will realise the western brands love to overstate, the Asian brands tend to understate, even if the coatings come from the same place in Asia.
> 
> Just research the different technology and you'll find some interesting stuff. :thumb:


Any links for research?
You mean that silica coating doesn't last as long and ADS PHPS coating can last much longer than they stated?

Bear in mind that I live place where is lots of salt and moist during winter.


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

sm81 said:


> Bear in mind that I live place where is lots of salt and moist during winter.


Given that you experience different climatic conditions in your country to most of the people who you frequently ask about durability of coatings and other products, there has got to come a time when you just buy something and try it. Only then will you know how it performs for you under your application method and your climate.

If you want to do more research then Google is your friend, but there's no point asking how durable x is compared to y because it is going to differ due to many factors. Use the manufacturer's guide as purely a guide and see for yourself.

If you go with one of the products which you feel has a good and reliable reputation, and one which you feel is within your capabilities to apply correctly, then you won't go far wrong in my opinion.

I would be interested to know what you eventually choose and how you get on with it.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

sm81 said:


> Any links for research?
> You mean that silica coating doesn't last as long and ADS PHPS coating can last much longer than they stated?
> 
> Bear in mind that I live place where is lots of salt and moist during winter.


Or what do you mean?


----------

